# Animal Crossing Harry Potter Hybrid



## Megamannt125 (Jul 1, 2010)

So I heard about this game from /v/, anyone know if it's any good? They're apparently making a sequel with more features though, so if I decide to get it i'll wait for that.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 2, 2010)

Watch gameplay on YouTube maybe? :b

Looks nice.


----------



## pielover6 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was actually tempted to get this not to long ago. Gameplay videos make it look fun, learning spells and whatnot.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

I made a topic about this eons ago.


----------



## ponkie (Jul 2, 2010)

I think I need to get this.  Perhaps it will keep me entertained until the 3DS comes out.  Under $15 on Amazon seems worth it to me!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I made a topic about this eons ago.


That's all fine and dandy, so is it any good?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd say its pretty good.

You learn new spells everyday and you get to help magical creatures in this alternate dimension. I forget what the alternate dimension is called though ... but you can only go there once a day and the creature you have to help is somewhere in that dimension.


----------



## Wish (Jul 2, 2010)

My friend has the Animal Crossing games and Magicians Quest.
I barrowed her copy once. It has alot more activities then Animal Crossing, although I like the Animal Crossing graphics more.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jul 2, 2010)

what is /v/?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 2, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> what is /v/?


A subforum on 4chan used for discussing video games.

http://boards.4chan.org/v/


----------



## DustyBentley (Jul 2, 2010)

Personally I didn't like it (I played for over an hour before putting it down and haven't even thought to pick it up since), but I have, like, zero interest in fantasy.

It wasn't a bad game and if you enjoy magic/fantasy AND Animal Crossing, you'll probably really enjoy it. If nothing else, the graphics are super-adorable and the animal friends are so, so cute!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2010)

I watched a little of the gameplay on YouTube. Looks kind of fun, interesting.
Pretty similar to Animal Crossing, but it looks as if it has more stuff to do.


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So I heard about this game from /v/, anyone know if it's any good? They're apparently making a sequel with more features though, so if I decide to get it i'll wait for that.


Actually i've read quite a bit about this game, but it doesn't look like would be very good...


----------



## SamXX (Jul 3, 2010)

I had it when I had a DS and I liked it, it was pretty good although I found I got bored of it pretty quickly unlike with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, where children go to pretend they are changing the world, in some underground network.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 3, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Oh, you probably mean the legionfags.


----------

